# Ridley Dealer in Northern NJ



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Ridley dealers in Northern NJ southern NY hell even NYC that have Ridley frames built up? Would like to test out a Domacles and Excalibur.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Pure Energy in Lambertville is a Ridley dealer. Not exactly Northern NJ, but supposedly a Ridley Rep will be there on Saturday for the Hell of Hunterdon ride.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/about-ridley/dealers?key=info_dealers&landcode=US

Cycle Craft in Parsippany and R&A in Brooklyn


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Cycle Craft in Parsippany just started carrying this season and have 1 of each of the road models and said they will get cross as well. Ridley is distrod in the US by Quality Bicycle Imports which most shops use for their huge assortment of product. A large enough shop that is not close to Cycle Craft or R/A may be able to get what you want. They have been dumping 2010 prices really low on thier old stock, so there are big deals out there. The issue is that no one in the area has had them, so there is no old stock on the floor available, just new 2011.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Westwood Cycle


----------

